# Back to MAC (B2M) HAUL PART II (The Search For DCd Dupes): 30 September 2011



## TSIZ (Sep 29, 2011)

There have been several _*MAC *_launches; however, this post documents my mad search for dupes of my first _*MAC *_lipsticks (*awww...*). The newer generation(s) of _*MAC*_-addicts may not find this post interesting; however, I believe first-generation _*MAC*_-fans will appreciate the information/suggestions I received from the friendly online _*MAC *_Customer Service Representatives/Make-Up Artists, especially those who loved the long-discontinued "_TONE_"-finish lipsticks.

Over the past couple days, in preparation for my 2nd B2M haul of the month, I've been conver_sing_ (NOT "conver_sating_") w/several *MAC *Reps/MUAs who have been employed w/_*MAC *_since the mid-'90s:

*ME:*
_WARNING: need CS Rep familiar with *MAC *lipsticks/finishes that existed in 1997 and were discontinued by 2000(?)_

My two (2) favorite lipsticks in the red-family are (of course) _*MAC *_lipsticks that have been LONG discontinued. I have spent far too much $$$ trying to find dupes - maybe if I had the names/finishes, it would help(?)
...

1) The first lipstick was a deep burgundy-red, not too vampy - but just vampy-enough (if that makes any sense) w/a super-duper-MATTE-Finish (a la _*MAC*_, back-in-the-day). I know, this is very vague, but there MUST be a list of lipsticks that were available in 1997/DC'ed by 2000?

2) The second lipstick was a "traditional"(?) red (like-a blue-red?). Since that's also a very vague description, hopefully this fact will help: not only was the shade discontinued, but the FINISH was discontinued, as well. I *_think_* the "_Glaze_"-Finish "replaced" it (for lack of a better term). The Finish was not too sheer/not too opaque - it was not frosty or glossy or matte...I *_think_* it was called a "Hue"-Finish, and not the lipstick shade "_Hue_", the Finish "_HUE_".

...HELP!

_*MAC *Cosmetics Online_:
Thank you for taking the time to email us at _*MAC *Cosmetics Online_. I am happy to help!

I have been employed by *MAC *since 1997, and therefore am in a good position to provide you with what I think are the lipsticks you are speaking of. The first I believe is our _DIVA _Matte Lipstick, which used to be extremely matte with a dry finish, but has since been reformulated with our newer matte formula, which is more conditioning. The colour has shifted slightly, but it still a deep, dark burgundy red. A list of discontinued products by date is not available, I apologize.

The second lipstick you are looking for is I believe _REDWOOD _Tone Lipstick, which was a sheer blue/neutral red. This was also a favorite of mine! Regrettably *MAC *does not offer an exact duplicate, however you may enjoy _LADYBUG _Lustre Lipstick blended with _HALF RED_ Lip Pencil.

*ME*:
"_DIVA_" sounds familiar - too familiar, especially since several other brands have a "_Diva_" lipstick, which is why (I think) I ruled it out as an option. However, I believe you are correct. I know of the "retro-matte" v the new "matte" finish and maybe this is why I cannot duplicate the color. Well, "_DIVA_" goes on my Back2*MAC *list (I'm going to a store Thursday for a launch!)

As for the second lipstick, YES - the finish is "_TONE_" (a-ha! a light-bulb-moment). Well, "_HUE_" could be considered a very good guess...or a terrible guess...depending on whether or not one is true artist. Since you are a mua, I'll not waste your time by explaining what I mean - also, it's too early in the morning for me to try. Out of curiosity, because I love the _TONE _finish, could you provide a list of colors (w/descriptions if possible) that had this finish? I will scour the make-up boards in-search-of any vintage *MAC*-lipsticks w/the _TONE _FINISH!

Back to the second lipstick color "_REDWOOD_"...I think that is it(!) though, it doesn't sound too familiar (then again, this was more than a decade ago). Just in case that's not it, were there other classic red-reds w/a _TONE _finish? If you're able to provide me a list of colors w/the _TONE _finish, as requested above, I think I can figure it out on my own!

_*MAC *Cosmetics Online_:
Thank you for getting back to us! My name is Mary-Ann (Lisa is offline at the moment) and I have been employed by *MAC *since 1996. Regrettably, we do not have a list of discontinued Lipsticks by texture or formula, I am very sorry. From memory, I believe there was also a _Tone _Lipstick simply named _RED_, which was a sheer, pinkish blue based red shade. _Russian Red_ Lipglass will be the most similar to _Red _Tone Lipstick.

*ME*:
RE: the forgettable name of the red lipstick with the _tone _finish: 
"_*RED*_"...Yes, I am a moron.
HOWEVER, the name is not familiar. So it's if it's neither _Redwood _nor _Red_...could it be "_Fatale_"? Was "_Fatale_" even in the red-family? And did it have a "_tone_" finish? Do you remember the color/description; if so, suggestions/dupes?

  	...(passed some time reading old _*Specktra *_posts of mine while awaiting a reply)...

A-ha! I've been reviewing old _*Specktra *_.net posts - the _tone_-finish lipsticks I am desperately seeking are "_Fatale_" AND "_Red_". I compared "_Fatale_" to _*Clinique*_'s _Black Honey _(both in color and finish). I could be totally off, but if I'm even remotely close, I'm going back out to buy a _Black Honey_! I miss my _TONES_! Any further suggestions? Please? 

_*MAC *Cosmetics Online:_
_FATALE _was a sheer pinkish purple, with hints of red. It was indeed a _Tone _lipstick. For a similar look, tap _MEDIA _on the lips for a stain, then sheer out with _LIP CONDITIONER_. Other _Tone _lipsticks that come to mind were _PECAN _which was a neutral peach red (I suggest _RETRO _blended with _Lip Conditioner _for a similar look) and _LOVE_, which was a coral reddish pink (_HOT TAHITI _would be our closest shade).
I'm happy to hear you found them! I will be sure to pass your feedback regarding your preference for _Tone _textures onto our executives.

You may be interested in our _Sheen Supreme Lipsticks_, which are sheer lipsticks with similar coverage to our discontinued _Tone _texture. I suggest taking a look at _NEW TEMPTATION_, _CAN'T RESIST_ and _GOOD TO BE BAD_ shades.

  	Well, that's that! The "dupes" I have desperately been seeking:
_DIVA _Matte Finish
  	(was right there all along as a reformulated matte, accounting for slight change in color)
_RED _Tone Finish
  	("dupe" =_ LADY BUG _+ _HALF-RED REDD_ lip liner)
  	and
_FATALE_
  	("dupe" = _RETRO _+ lip conditioner)
  	I didn't get the last message regarding "how-to" dupe _FATALE _before I hauled (bummer)...but I know what I'm placing on my Wishlist after I post this! Next haul, folks!

  	So, here is my "boring" haul of basic Permanent-line lip-stuff: _DIVA_, _LADY BUG_ + _REDD _liner (_Half-Red_ didn't look right) and a couple pinky-nude staples, _CREME D'NUDE_ and _PATISSERIE_...PLUS a couple NEW and/or LE items: _MatchMaster Foundation _in *3.0* (I'm _NC35_-_40_) and re-release of _MSF _in _Lightscapade_.

ASIDE: _*MAC *_Sales Reps/MUAs at both _*MAC *_and at the _*MAC *_counter at _*Nordstrom *_called it "LIGHTSCAPE" (WTF?) Not nearly as annoying as "CONVERSATE", but they are _*MAC *_employees - they ought to know how to pronounce it!
















 	 		...terrible pics, I apologize...


----------



## naturallyfab (Oct 7, 2011)

great haul! Those lipsticks look amazing!


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey GF!

  	I know, right!?! Now for the task of trying to recreate my beloved DCd *"Tone"-finish* lipsticks (more info *HERE*)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	Quote:


naturallyfab said:


> great haul! Those lipsticks look amazing!


----------

